# Opah! World's first Warm-Blooded Fish Species......



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...oded-fish-species-flaps-fins-to-generate-heat

It's actually kind of cute.....


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Taipan said:


> It's actually kind of cute.....


YOu would think that! lol.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Looks like a mola mola's little kid brother. Never knew they looked like that. they sure are delicious though.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

*Scientists have discovered the first fully warm-blooded fish*

Good Read:

Scientists have discovered the first fully warm-blooded fish
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...warm-blooded-fish/?postshare=4221431635695755


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i read the title at "oprah! world's first warm-blooded fish species"

i thought oprah got a fish tank or something. lol


----------

